# Super Cube 2021



## goidlon (Nov 22, 2021)

This competition will begin the first saturday after we reach 10 members if we reach it on a saturday it will take place on sunday, here is the link fill in each slot if you want to compete in an event put a I under the event. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EdXAjej2lLI4Kenoiq7KAfndTuwZqa7VCOUsPDxVCXo/edit#gid=0


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 22, 2021)

It says I need access


----------



## goidlon (Nov 22, 2021)

There you go


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 22, 2021)

Yeah, I can't edit that.


----------



## Cozy (Nov 22, 2021)

Its on view only. You can enter me manually or just message me if you fixed it. I would compete in 3x3 and 4x4
Edit: Possibly 2x2, if it arrives by the comp
Edit 2: I entered myself


----------



## goidlon (Nov 22, 2021)

All right everybody I allowed edit


----------



## Garf (Nov 22, 2021)

I will participate! I will put down name under most events, although not all of them.


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 22, 2021)

thanks for this.


----------



## goidlon (Nov 22, 2021)

You are welcome


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 22, 2021)

The issue with all of these “comps” that you organize is that you give very few details. When will the comp take place precisely? Will it be live? If so, what’s the schedule? Please put more thought into these events if you truly want people to participate in them.


----------



## goidlon (Nov 22, 2021)

It will not be live and It will last for just saturday, but I will give until sunday to get the times in.


----------



## goidlon (Nov 23, 2021)

By the way everbody give me your times for each event in a pm


----------



## goidlon (Nov 26, 2021)

Alright guys registrations have slown down so we will start tomorrow


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Nov 26, 2021)

goidlon said:


> Alright guys registrations have slown down so we will start tomorrow


I cant edit it because of a glitch on my iPad (it’s been around for a while) could you enter me for skewb, 2x2, 3x3 and pyraminx?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 26, 2021)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> I cant edit it because of a glitch on my iPad (it’s been around for a while) could you enter me for skewb, 2x2, 3x3 and pyraminx?


I got you homie.


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 26, 2021)

goidlon said:


> By the way everbody give me your times for each event in a pm


Are there scrambles or do we just get our own?


----------



## Cozy (Nov 26, 2021)

goidlon said:


> Alright guys registrations have slown down so we will start tomorrow


Is there a set time for when it will happen?


----------



## Cuber2s (Nov 26, 2021)

Can I join? Its glitching out so I can't register myself


----------



## Cozy (Nov 26, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> Can I join? Its glitching out so I can't register myself


I can enter you. What events do you want to participate in?


----------



## Cuber2s (Nov 26, 2021)

Cozy said:


> I can enter you. What events do you want to participate in?


2x2,3x3,5x5,pyra,mega,squan


----------



## Cuber2s (Nov 26, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> 2x2,3x3,5x5,pyra,mega,squan


and oh


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 27, 2021)

Ayo, you said it was happening today what are we doing.


----------



## Cozy (Nov 27, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Ayo, you said it was happening today what are we doing.


Still waiting for scrambles or further info


----------



## Cozy (Nov 27, 2021)

It's 9pm in Europe, 3pm on the East coast and 12pm on the West coast and there are still no scrambles or any info on what is going to happen with this competition. What a joke


----------



## Cozy (Nov 27, 2021)

Should I just generate scrambles for all the events, put them in the google sheet and everyone enters their own times?


----------



## Cuber2s (Nov 27, 2021)

Cozy said:


> Should I just generate scrambles for all the events, put them in the google sheet and everyone enters their own times?


maybe, cause its not going to go forward if you don't


----------



## Cozy (Nov 27, 2021)

I have now generated scrambles via the official WCA Scrambler "TNoodle". I have added an extra sheet on the google doc in the bottom named 'Scrambles' where you will be able to find scrambles. I am still pasting them in but they should all slowly come in. Here you can find the scrambles


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 27, 2021)

@goidlon this isn't cool. People willingly took time out of their day to participate in an online competition they know next to nothing about due to your complete lack of rudimentary information and you abandon it, or simply didn't think ahead even a little bit and became incapable of holding your responsibility as organizer.

Please plan carefully and put some more effort into this kind of thing next time, okay?


----------



## Cozy (Nov 27, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> @goidlon this isn't cool. People willingly took time out of their day to participate in an online competition they know next to nothing about due to your complete lack of rudimentary information and you abandon it, or simply didn't think ahead even a little bit and became incapable of holding your responsibility as organizer.
> 
> Please plan carefully and put some more effort into this kind of thing next time, okay?


I 100% agree. Competitors having to taking the organisation into their own hands is not a very good thing


----------



## qwr (Nov 27, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> @goidlon this isn't cool. People willingly took time out of their day to participate in an online competition they know next to nothing about due to your complete lack of rudimentary information and you abandon it, or simply didn't think ahead even a little bit and became incapable of holding your responsibility as organizer.
> 
> Please plan carefully and put some more effort into this kind of thing next time, okay?



@BenChristman1 already warned everyone. no one should be surprised


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 27, 2021)

qwr said:


> @BenChristman1 already warned everyone. no one should be surprised


Luckily I heeded his advice and kept out off this mess. I knew it would be a disaster when goidlon posted the thread and forgot to put the link.


----------



## qwr (Nov 27, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Luckily I heeded his advice and kept out off this mess.


Also it should be obvious that any comp organized with a 1-sentence OP isn't going to be very good.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 27, 2021)

Cozy said:


> I have now generated scrambles via the official WCA Scrambler "TNoodle". I have added an extra sheet on the google doc in the bottom named 'Scrambles' where you will be able to find scrambles. I am still pasting them in but they should all slowly come in. Here you can find the scrambles


Should we just post our times here then or do something else?


----------



## Cozy (Nov 27, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Should we just post our times here then or do something else?


There is an extra sheet on the document called times: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...iq7KAfndTuwZqa7VCOUsPDxVCXo/edit#gid=54674614
Just enter them for the event next to your name


----------



## qwr (Nov 27, 2021)

I mean at this point you might as well just participate in the weekly comps which actually have scrambles and a leaderboard


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 27, 2021)

qwr said:


> I mean at this point you might as well just participate in the weekly comps which actually have scrambles and a leaderboard


Yeah, I think I'll just do that.


----------



## Cuber2s (Nov 27, 2021)

I've only participated in a few events, because its so easy to cheat(and racing against a cheater is a nightmare


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 27, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> I've only participated in a few events, because its so easy to cheat(and racing against a cheater is a nightmare


But the mods are legendary when it comes to banning cheaters.


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 27, 2021)

Do we just wanna race on cubing time?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 27, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Do we just wanna race on cubing time?


Why not sure. Send a link please.


----------



## Cuber2s (Nov 27, 2021)

Someone want to race on cube desk?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 27, 2021)

Here is a cubing time room for 3x3 the password is "rubiks" https://cubingtime.com/room/115421


----------



## Cuber2s (Nov 27, 2021)

CFOP INC said:


> Do we just wanna race on cubing time?


Are you online?


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 27, 2021)

I am in now. sorry for not repling right away but I had to go so somthing but I am in the cubing time room.

Edit. sry can't race right now anymore. some other time.


----------



## Cozy (Nov 28, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> Someone want to race on cube desk?


You can add me if you want to and race when we are both online: https://app.cubedesk.io/user/Cozy


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 28, 2021)

Pyra for me


----------



## goidlon (Nov 28, 2021)

Guys you realize you were just supposed to pm your times and I would announce the winners, I was actively waiting for messages yesterday and got, guess what 0 so um its not my fault so yeah.


----------



## goidlon (Nov 28, 2021)

Oh wait I did not post the scrambles ok guys im so sorry lot of family was sick its been stressful lately tomorrow I will have scrambles for all events, yet again real sorry that part just slid by me.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 29, 2021)

goidlon said:


> Oh wait I did not post the scrambles ok guys im so sorry lot of family was sick its been stressful lately tomorrow I will have scrambles for all events, yet again real sorry that part just slid by me.


Hmm... You're reason for being irresponsible doesn't line up with your signature.

(If you're actually serious about family sickness and it's not a made up excuse I hope thy get better soon.)


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 2, 2021)

Cozy said:


> You can add me if you want to and race when we are both online: https://app.cubedesk.io/user/Cozy


how do you race on cubedesk?


----------

